# andis clipper/trimmer



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

does anyone own an ANDIS brand clipper/trimmer or any other trimmer/clipper with different length attachments?

if so... how do your haircuts turn out for your dogs? Does it look like the hair has been shaved off OR does it look like it got a haircut from a professional?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i bought this silver oster clipper (didnt even work, i think it was broken). and then i bought an andis clipper from petsmart (it doesnt work that fast. i dont really like it.....BUT it does the job, and the hair cuts look great...check out my dogster page). but for the paws and eyes and butt....buy a wahl pocket trimmer(under $20). i REALLY REALLY like this trimmer. it comes with attachments, and i was thinking of shaving the girls hair with it---for their whole body.....but im not sure if the shaver was intended for that. it does do a better job than the andis for the feet and stuff. and with the andis clipper....i have to hold the girls hair taught and then use the shaver. its a little annoying. check out the dogster pages i have...i use the trimmer on the girls (their main pic is of when i use the trimmer....the older pics is when i used to get them groomed).


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have 2 clippers that are meant for human hair. They work great! I got both at Sally's. The one I use on the body is the Wahl Designer, it was on sale last month for $35. I just bought the Wahl Peanut on Saturday. It is on sale this month for $32. It is normally $50. It is nice and small it works great for the face, feet and butt. It come with 4 attachments (1/8, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2). My hairdresser uses this to cut hair so it is pretty powerfull.

Both clippers have cords, but they are really long so I have not had any problems cutting Lexi's hair.

I must say Lexi's hair looks very good and I have only cut hair twice in my life. Both times it was Lexi's hair. I have had a lot of people ask me if she was just at the groomers because her hair looked so nice.

I use the 1/2 guide attachment on her body, legs and neck. For her belly and butt I use the 3/8 guide. This winter I am thinking of using the 1 inch guide on her body.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We have a set of clippers we have tried on Caesar, but it wont take his hair and I think it pulls cause he is wiggly. We tried Whal clippers. Now we just use scissors. I'll hold the puppy and hubby will cut the hair a little over a fingerwidths short.


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks for the replies!

Also sprites hair looks good! do you have any pictures of him more close up?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my mom just took sprite and ellie a bath yesterday. im thinking that this weekend i'll give them a haircut and i'll show you before and afters. its been maybe a month since i cut their hair.







i'll post again when i cut their hair!


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

oh okay, thankyou!


----------

